# Outlook 2003 send/receive not working



## sigep658 (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm using Outlook 2003 and have been for some time. I have 5 e-mail accounts through my ISP setup and have my accounts set to auto-receive every 1 minute. For no reason that I can determine, I now receive two of every message in my inbox and the manual send/receive function no longer works. When I open the Options window and click on the Mail Setup tab, the "Send/Receive..." button does not respond. The Send/Receive button on the Outlook tool bar does not work, and when I click the Send/Receive toolbar down arrow, I get options to "Send/Receive All", "Send All", "Send", and "Send" instead of a listing of each of my 5 accounts. And none of those four options respond. The e-mail accounts still exist, I checked that, and I've tried deleting them and re-establishing them to no avail. I've tried repairing Outlook with the Office CD and I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling Outlook and Office completely. I've had this happen on two computers now and it's so annoying I could freaking choke someone at Microsoft. If I find out it's a virus or malware, I will hunt down the person responsible, rip their mouse arm off, and beat them with it. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

1 minute is ridiculously too often. With 5 email accounts, you're hardly allowing the PC enough time to connect to the mail server to get ONE email account before you're asking it to do it again. To then expect it to do an additional manual send/receive in the midst of this is ludicrous. (Please don't take offense!)

Set it to at least 5 minutes.

Make sure that each connection does NOT say "leave a copy on the server".
Make sure you've run Detect and Repair from the Help menu. You may want to first hit File-->Work Offline before you run the D&R.

Oh...and while you're at it, tear their head off and poop in their neck, k?


----------



## sigep658 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, Anne. Turns out it was a virus called Anorum. SpyBot found it after a couple of tries and once deleted everything returned to normal. I only get one of each e-mail and the send receive function and menus have all returned to normal as well. Thanks.


----------



## MrRich (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi,

I'm experiencing exactly the same thing with Outlook 2003! I see from the last post on this subject you found a virus to be the problem. I have Norton anti-virus which hasn't found anything on my system! Should I be searching for this virus with something else?

many thanks


----------

